# studor vs. loop vent



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

How is the sink piped now? Why can't you just run a pipe to the vent stack?


----------



## That one Guy (May 24, 2007)

Loop vent or Island vent commonly used on kitchen sinks requires alot of work in most existing structures, at least to get it right. A studor air admittance valve should be ok as long as its accessible. My avatar is a diagram of an island vent.


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

People are really getting to AAV crazy lately. These vents should only be used when their is no reasonable alternative. I've seen them installed in new construction, unfinished basements, and other places where their is no reason to install them other then laziness, saving a couple bucks, or an installer who just plain can't run pipe.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

*i do not understand whether the previous post*

refers to studor or loop ?

basically, the reason i cannot run vent pipe to is is that it is too far - more than 8 ft for 2 in pipe. that is all.

thanks.

- a


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

www.studor.net
I've had a downstairs bathroom vanity sink on an AAV since 1977. No problem.
Mike


----------



## scorrpio (Aug 14, 2006)

And the reason why AAVs should be only used as a last resort is? 

Other than 'cause that's how them's plumbing been done since before Roman Empire'? 

Really, what is so bad about AAVs that they should not be used? So much so that punching yet another hole in your roof is prefferable?


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

for all i know, one annoying thing about studor is that the code (at least in my municipality - wash. DC) requires a service panel entrance in drywall to access it. that takes away from the aesthetic appeal i want to give my super-luxurious and minimalist bathroom  . therefore i may go with loop.


----------



## That one Guy (May 24, 2007)

Venting through the roof is better but....aav's do have there place. Being a service repair plumber I find alot of s traps under the sink where a mini studor is a good solution. However I dont care for the Oatey aav's.


----------

